# Mountain Creek, NJ.



## Guest (Oct 20, 2008)

Creek is the most local mountain for me, being that I live in Queens, NY. I do like the place, even though the mountain is icey and has a lot of man-made snow. I must agree that there are a lot of cocky kids that go there. My friends and I usually prefer to go to Blue mountain!


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2008)

Yeah, it's the most local for me too. Actually, I didn't think last season was as icey as it normally is.


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

Mountain creek blows..I do go there a couple times a year when I cant make it to hunter or another mountain. I feel ya on locking your board I do the same thing. Funny thing is that I went to pelican which is a ski/snowboard shop near my home and some girl was there promoting Creek, I told her I wasn't interested and she asked me why I told here that the place sucks along with the trash that goes there, You had to see her face.:laugh:


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2008)

Yeah, i've been to hunter a couple of times. None of my buddies nor I care for it too much. Sterling Forest is near me aswell. Talk about trash! It's so dirty. The main reason why I go to mountain creek is that I get *FREE* all day lift tickets there. So I go almost every weekend during the season. But when you're on North there is no room to move. I was teaching a friend how to snowboard, I can't tell you how many flying non-english speaking asians hit me and took me down! It was horrible.


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2008)

i go to creek as well. and ur right their are many cocky kids that cut u off fly behind u while trying a new move. i made it up to snow mountain in PA. that is a good mountain i love it and blue is great also. but this year im going to try to go everywhere except creek this year


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2008)

well you see if you do park then, creek is good. very good. but yeahh, everything else sucks.


----------



## hoboken (Mar 13, 2008)

laz167 said:


> Mountain creek blows..I do go there a couple times a year when I cant make it to hunter or another mountain. I feel ya on locking your board I do the same thing. Funny thing is that I went to pelican which is a ski/snowboard shop near my home and some girl was there promoting Creek, I told her I wasn't interested and she asked me why I told here that the place sucks along with the trash that goes there, You had to see her face.:laugh:



which pelican ski/snowboard shop you go to? i usually go to the one in east brunswick.


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

i love creek. i fucking love it


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

Morris Plains, nj


----------



## SpAcEmAn SpLiFF (Dec 18, 2007)

amanda__ said:


> Yeah, i've been to hunter a couple of times. None of my buddies nor I care for it too much. Sterling Forest is near me aswell. Talk about trash! It's so dirty. The main reason why I go to mountain creek is that I get *FREE* all day lift tickets there. So I go almost every weekend during the season. But when you're on North there is no room to move. I was teaching a friend how to snowboard, I can't tell you how many flying non-english speaking asians hit me and took me down! It was horrible.


how do you get free tickets? wanna hook me up pleeeeease?


----------



## joeydzzle (Jan 30, 2008)

anyone know what this all access pass is? its only 275 buck no way can that be its season pass.

p.s. yes if you don't ride park then creek is HORRIBLE. icy as hell. crowded as hell. have fun waiting an hour on line to board into a mob of people on the trails.


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2008)

i think that is the pass

but if ur talking about the 5x7 day pass it is when u ride when ever during the week and then on saterday and sunday u can ride after 3 with out paying


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

amanda__ said:


> Honestly, I love the place. But the kids there are cocky assholes that think they're so tough. Also, its one of the top places that people have their snowboards stolen. It depresses me. People shouldn't be like this. :/ && the best part is, i'm that loser that locks their board up when I go into the lodge.
> 
> Anyone been there?




dont worry i lock my stuff up also.. im from NY so i dont trust anyone lol


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2008)

SpAcEmAn SpLiFF said:


> how do you get free tickets? wanna hook me up pleeeeease?


ahah.
I know people.
:]


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2008)

Honestly, every weekend I snowboard at creek from 7am to 7pm. I like going early in the morning because no one is there until like 11am or so. Yeah, I know someone that got their board stolen at Creek. So now i'm like paranoid. But I almost never go into the lodge anyway. I never eat when I go snowboarding for some reason. I think I just feed off the adrenaline. ;P so I don't need to leave my board outside too much.

&& I didn't think they offered the 5x7 pass this year. I thought a friend of mind told me that they weren't doing it.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2008)

amanda__ said:


> I didn't think they offered the 5x7 pass this year. I thought a friend of mind told me that they weren't doing it.


maybe he was talking about the creek card where you get like 10$ off every time you go. but last time i check they were still offering the 5x7 pass


----------



## Holmes (Sep 17, 2008)

hoboken said:


> which pelican ski/snowboard shop you go to? i usually go to the one in east brunswick.



I work there. On topic, I personally hate creek. The kids there are complete douches and the whole set up of the mountain is horrible. I get my season pass at Blue and love it. Totally different atmosphere.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2008)

Holmes said:


> I work there. On topic, I personally hate creek. The kids there are complete douches and the whole set up of the mountain is horrible. I get my season pass at Blue and love it. Totally different atmosphere.


Blue season pass!!:thumbsup:

The downside for Blue's season pass is that it costs $589!


----------



## Holmes (Sep 17, 2008)

HookedOnSnow said:


> Blue season pass!!:thumbsup:
> 
> The downside for Blue's season pass is that it costs $589!


Thankfully not for shop employees


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2008)

Holmes said:


> Thankfully not for shop employees



yea i hear that the its only like 100 to 150 luck SOB's


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2008)

magickrate said:


> maybe he was talking about the creek card where you get like 10$ off every time you go. but last time i check they were still offering the 5x7 pass


Yeah I know he wasn't talking about the creek card. He said the 5x7 pass. I don't really know. Passes don't apply to me at mountain creek. ;P


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2008)

Its my local mountain too, but i won't ever go to that hell. Last time i was there, i had 3 runs in like 4 hours i was like i'm outta here and never coming back. I'll drive up to Vermont every weekend any day over driving to creek.


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

i can understand creek being bad on weekends, but on weekdays it really is alot of fun.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2008)

I go to creek a lot. closest place to me its like 45 min away? somethin like that. a lotta the kids there are douches but some are pretty fuckin good. ha danny kass rocked creek. 

and yeah about the 5 x 7 pass that shits like 199 and only after like 2 or 3 on the weekdays, weekends all the time and its like $25 lift ticket if u go before like 3 on the weekdays. the season pass is only 265 so im gettin that shit like i normally do. rock creek and hit up vermont or maybe utah again =D


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2008)

yeah look, we can totally bomb creek. it's nj! and seriously, it is really really good. the park is great. and last season was a hard season on NJ because of rain. i bet if they have the right conditions they can make this place totally amazing.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2008)

Mountain Creek isn't /that/ bad. They do tend to have bad weekends depending on the weather


----------



## SpAcEmAn SpLiFF (Dec 18, 2007)

welp, i bought a big lift card from hunter mountain. guess ill be there a lot this winter instead


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2008)

amanda__ said:


> Yeah, i've been to hunter a couple of times. None of my buddies nor I care for it too much. Sterling Forest is near me aswell. Talk about trash! It's so dirty. The main reason why I go to mountain creek is that I get *FREE* all day lift tickets there. So I go almost every weekend during the season. But when you're on North there is no room to move. I was teaching a friend how to snowboard, I can't tell you how many flying non-english speaking asians hit me and took me down! It was horrible.


wow mt creek is a mount asian?? u sure? i was planning to go there once and try it out...but 
god i am considering not going there...lol seriously
and u said it's icy and got a lot of board theft?
even more reason not going

rather ride futher to Windham

btw Hunter SUCKED! Small, Short trails, and also board thefts
Belleayre is ok but the resort setup is quite stupid which divided the mountain into top half and bottom half, also the lifts are the SLOWEST among all resorts i had been to(Stowe, Killington, Snow, Okemo, Windham, Camelback)


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2008)

rgrwilco said:


> i can understand creek being bad on weekends, but on weekdays it really is alot of fun.


Agreed. You can fly around and its pretty empty. However, I really only go to Creek to ride South Mountain. If I am just going to ride trails I rather go to Blue or head up to VT.

However, I do ride Creek about six times or so each year. When my buddies are home from Winter Break its a nice day trip on a Tues or something.


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

hunter opens saturday


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

NYCboarder said:


> hunter opens saturday


 This is the reason I Hate Creek..Can someone tell me why ther're not even attempting to pump any snow? The temp's for snowmaking are here to stay at least for the next two weeks. Yet they dont pump..Hell Camelback started making snow last night and plan to open this weekend as well..Creek sucks!!


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

Funny as soon as I posted this Creek reports snowmaking..:laugh:


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

laz167 said:


> This is the reason I Hate Creek..Can someone tell me why ther're not even attempting to pump any snow? The temp's for snowmaking are here to stay at least for the next two weeks. Yet they dont pump..Hell Camelback started making snow last night and plan to open this weekend as well..Creek sucks!!


fyi camelback isnt opening. they suck yet again. they are only opening a small rail park where their tubing run is.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2008)

I think Camelback is the most crowded of all the mountains up here. Mountain Creek is about the same but there is still less congestion on trails there. And it is so deceiving of Camelback to say that they are opening this weekend when it's only going to be a temporary terrain park in the snowtubing section. bah.
I used to hate on MC but I realized that it was only because I only went there when conditions were not good, and I went to other mountains when it was snowing. So obviously my idea of it was skewed.

I think the mountains in upstate NY are the best still... Hunter, Wyndham, Belleayre....


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

i always hate on MC.. but its so close.. and the more i go there the less horrible i actually think it is. Hunter def will have only limited trails open but im itching to get out and ride.. so i may have to go saturday


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

Camelback might not be opening with many terrain...But they're atleast trying to open. Unlike MC which never makes snow til late, then tell you they have a 40" base when they really have about a dusting. Hunter, wyndham are definately better. Note Iv'e only been to Camaelback once last year and enjoyed myself more than at Creek.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2008)

laz167 said:


> Camelback might not be opening with many terrain...But they're atleast trying to open. Unlike MC which never makes snow til late, then tell you they have a 40" base when they really have about a dusting. Hunter, wyndham are definately better. Note Iv'e only been to Camaelback once last year and enjoyed myself more than at Creek.


would you quit whining about mc?? OMG!!!!


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

^^^^^^^^ Wtf?


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2008)

wah wah wah 



laz167 said:


> Mountain creek blows..I do go there a couple times a year when I cant make it to hunter or another mountain. I feel ya on locking your board I do the same thing. Funny thing is that I went to pelican which is a ski/snowboard shop near my home and some girl was there promoting Creek, I told her I wasn't interested and she asked me why I told here that the place sucks along with the trash that goes there, You had to see her face.:laugh:





laz167 said:


> This is the reason I Hate Creek..Can someone tell me why ther're not even attempting to pump any snow? The temp's for snowmaking are here to stay at least for the next two weeks. Yet they dont pump..Hell Camelback started making snow last night and plan to open this weekend as well..Creek sucks!!


just stop going to creek, problem solved. FYI creek is, in NJ, not vermont or colorado, obviously no comparison with any of those mts.:dunno: Its ez access to some riding when you just cant drive 4+hrs but need something to hold you over, and they treat pass holders well w/free board check. I go to creek and make fun of its ice/dirty hills/punk crowd too but I got over it... you just sound like a whiny lil bitch :laugh:


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

This is a forum to voice opinons if you dont like me talking about creek,which I dont really give a fuck about..Then purchase the fucker..As I said CREEK SUCK!! And I really dont care what emotional mofo's like yourself think..


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2008)

My girlfriend lives 15 minutes from creek and gets free passes there, and we still almost never go. Every time we show up thinking, hey, we'll give it one more chance, it disappoints. Years ago it wasn't so bad and I used to love riding south. It seems that it gets ridiculously crowded now and with all the terrain their now there isn't any good free riding. The conditions always seem to be consistently worse then other area mountains. I'll probably stick to Camelback and Blue when I'm not going up to hunter or Vermont this season.


----------



## Stezzybreh (Dec 31, 2009)

Honestly you guys complaining about th people sound a bit reduculous. I'm up at creek south just about every weekend and have nothing but good things to say. The people who catch attitudes are those who do not follow park beahivor ie sitting in the landings, slowly traversing infront of kickers ect. That attitude is just because such behavior is detrimental to everyones safety. 
Secondly the quality of their parks is incredible given their location. As far as east coast the only place that has creek beat from my exp is mt snow.
Creeks trails are layed out nearly perfect, they utilize their terrain or lack there of better them anyone mtn I've ever seen. The park crew are all friendly dudes who listen to what people on the mtn all day and the overall vibe at creek is just perfect. 
If you are into park riding creek has so much to offer.


----------



## Rob94hawk (Feb 5, 2010)

Was just at Creek and the conditions were pretty good. We definetly locked up our boards though when we grabbed a bite to eat.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2010)

*mc nj*

Creek is crazyy with all the asians now , and always so packed. But its so close to the city so i guess its worth it in the end.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2010)

oh man... first post here, i used to be asher27 over at the snowboard.com forums which i havent been to in ages, only to check recently to find out that the creek thread died and then the site died not long after haha.

creek is where i learned to ride so it holds a special place in my heart haha. some years were decent, some were absolutely horrendous. i took a two year break from snowboarding only to go back to it this season - which was the best decision of my life considering the awesomeness of this season! a foot a week aint bad for metro NY... 

creek is what you make of it - if you go on the weekends in a bad season where there is little snow + warm days and cold nights your bound to have ice and thin cover as well as carved up ramps and holed out landings. and crowds - lots of crowds. but almost anywhere within a daytrip of NYC is bound to be insanely crowded on the weekends and filled with non-english speaking beginners. if you want to really enjoy creek, go on the weekdays before 3 - even after 3 its still not too bad, just filled with after school kids and ski clubs. this season has been epic so far as snow conditions go, its the most snow ive ever seen at creek, and the packed powder trails are *gasp* up there with those out in CO. i went like 3 weeks ago to creek in the middle of the week and waited maybe 5 mins for the gondola - i havent been to south yet this year cause i dont really ride park and the people i ride with dont ride park at all. i do miss the superpipe though - its fucking ridiculous that they dont have one, especially this year with the record snowfall and cold temperatures. 

i also dont lock up my board there, maybe its because im crazy and have faith in humanity - but my board is old and stickered beyond belief not to mention filled with rock gauges on the base. im more worried about someone jacking my bindings - theyre the limited edition ride dva dfcs from a few years ago in the pink/zebra stripe colourway. i think at this point they are worth more than my board


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2010)

I agree with the OP, this place blows. Way to many assholes and too many flat spots on the mountain for me. Pricey too.

Blue mountain for me.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

xtremebarbie said:


> Creek is crazyy with all the asians now , and always so packed. But its so close to the city so i guess its worth it in the end.


Yeah, God forbid you have to ride with _*A*sians!_ But I guess it's worth it in the end as long as they don't make you eat noodle soup or stop to take your picture.



The funny thing is, I admit I talk the same way about having to deal with New Yorkers at Killington. I just don't go there anymore.

.


----------



## Rob94hawk (Feb 5, 2010)

jmb320 said:


> I agree with the OP, this place blows. Way to many assholes and too many flat spots on the mountain for me. Pricey too.
> 
> Blue mountain for me.


Yeah it's definetly pricey. But what do you expect from NJ.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2010)

first off, shout out to all the lower ny heads in this thread. especially my man from long island wuddup!!

second, creek is my home mountain i live 2 hours away, if you from the 5 or long island this is the best spot to ride park without goin to vt. if you livin in jersey and ride upstate ny u must be on crack or a serious ice rider. New park crew at South this year is off the chain. if u ride North aka vernon peak then u might not feel the creek that much. yes its crowded on the weekends. yes its a small mountain. what do u expect for jersey? if u from long island like ya boy this is closer than big boulder and 300 bux for a season pass at 62 bux a lift per day u def get your moneys worth... thats all im sayin, and if u cant ride park and think everyone cocky come see me and u can ride with me and my team, just holla and private message me


----------



## flex (Mar 11, 2008)

Is the mountain less crowded on sunday's compared to saturday's?


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2010)

flex said:


> Is the mountain less crowded on sunday's compared to saturday's?


thats a gamble my dude, are u ridin vernon peak or south? both are pretty crowded on the weekends. ive gone on saturdays and its suprisingly been less crowded than a sunday. and vice versa. its really a gamble. if u ridin vernon its usually always pretty crowded, not so much during the week though. but def more crowded than south


----------



## flex (Mar 11, 2008)

Sheeky said:


> thats a gamble my dude, are u ridin vernon peak or south? both are pretty crowded on the weekends. ive gone on saturdays and its suprisingly been less crowded than a sunday. and vice versa. its really a gamble. if u ridin vernon its usually always pretty crowded, not so much during the week though. but def more crowded than south


I stay on south. I've only been there on sunday once and it was the sunday before presidents day and I was surprised how few people were there compared to saturdays. I'm gonna go either this saturday or sunday, still haven't decided.


----------



## Mercurial (Apr 17, 2012)

I've been going to mountain creek for as long as i can remember, and i have liked it for the most part. Yes, it gets crowded, but if you're there right at 8:00 when the lifts open and you leave by 10:30-11:00, you could beat the crowd from NYC. Another thing is that there are a lot of people who don't know the etiquette of snowboarding. They cut you off, run into and keep riding, and complain when you try to tell them something. One time i yelled at some guy for cutting me off, and he said "i know how to ride. You can't tell me what to do." Almost everyone is arrogant, especially on the south side with all the park riders


----------

